# Acer Extensa 4220 Bios Password Problem!!!



## shk0915

I am trying to remove or reset password for Acer Extensa 4220.  I already tried several times removing battery but no luck on resetting the password.  
Anyone know how to reset or disable the BIOS password?  Thank you.


----------



## FunnelWeb

will this program help 

http://www.biospasswordrecovery.com/


----------



## razormind

On most modern laptops the BIOS password is hardcoded into a security chip on the motherboard, and requires an EEPROM reader & writer for this purpose.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

FunnelWeb said:


> will this program help
> 
> http://www.biospasswordrecovery.com/



this is a paid program that will prob not work on a laptop due to how the password is stored, in eeprom chip

manufacturers set bios back door passwords that sometimes work, i believe acer use the phoenix bios 
it will say on startup what bios its used, mine says award bios for example

then go here and check see if there is a password

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/reference/biosp.htm

phoenix is listed there as well


----------

